# custom patches that can be heat applied?



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

hi all:

hopefully this is the right section of the forum to post this thread.........

i see athletic jerseys with embroidered patches that aren't stitched onto the jersey. so, there must be co's that make custom patches etc. that can be applied by heat with some type of adhesive backing.

can someone point me in the right direction as to whodoes this, as i'm sure (hopefully) that someone here knows what i'm talking about. thanks in advance. -peace.

SORRY: just googled and found a bunch of co's. duh.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I have used these guys before, they have been around a long time STADRIEMBLEMS.COM | Embroidered Patches


----------

